# tendon lengthening



## solocoder (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone know what the correct code would be for tendon lengthening of EHL for contracted MTP joint?
Doctor is wanting to use 28261 but that one says "midfoot".
28234 would cover the cutting of the tendon, but not the lengthening and repair.


----------



## solocoder (Jan 29, 2015)

*Help, PLEASE?*

Anyone?


----------



## MELJNBBRB (Jan 30, 2015)

28240? maybe?  I am still learning Podiatry 




Austin bunionectomy with osteotomy and tendon release  

      Coding Clinic for HCPCS - Third Quarter 2007 Page: 5
QUESTION 2 



A bilateral modified Austin bunionectomy, proximal phalangeal osteotomy, release of contracted adduction hallucis tendon, and extensor hallucis longus tendon lengthening, was performed at our facility. We assigned CPT code 28299-50 for the double osteotomy of the great toe. We realize that tendon releases are included in the bunionectomy codes, so CPT codes 28208-50, 28232-50, and 28234-50, etc., would not be reported.



Would we code the tendon release when done in the same area of the bunionectomy? Would we code the tendon lengthening performed?



ANSWER 



Tendon lengthening is not considered an inclusive component of CPT code 28299; therefore, Modifier 59 would be appended to code 28240.



Report CPT code 28299, Correction, hallux valgus (bunion), with or without sesamoidectomy; by double osteotomy, and code 28240, Tenotomy, lengthening, or release, abductor hallucis muscle, for the procedures performed. Tendon releases are inherent in the bunionectomy procedure and would not be reported.



When reporting additional procedures that are separate and distinct from the bunionectomy procedure, Modifier 59, Distinct procedural service, would be appended.


----------



## solocoder (Jan 30, 2015)

I appreciate the response.  28240 seems to only involves releasing the tendon from the bone, while my doctor will be cutting the tendon in a Z shape, lengthening it and repairing it with a "bridge", without releasing it from the bone.
But Thank You!


----------



## MELJNBBRB (Jan 30, 2015)

I just got this Ortho coding companion this week and here is what it says for 28240:
The abductor hallucius muscle tendon is cut ( tenotomy ), lengthened, or released. This procedure may also be used to align the toe.

Thought I would give you the definition from the coding companion. Again, I am still learning but trying to help


----------



## MELJNBBRB (Jan 30, 2015)

Good luck


----------

